# Rabbit population?



## dougtee (Dec 22, 2007)

Has anyone notice the rabbit population being down or maybe I've just been out on slow days?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Everything I've read on em says they're in a seven (or so) year up and down cycle... a couple years ago, you couldn't spit in the desert without hitting a jack... now you gotta look a little harder in some places... could be the cycle. I'm not noticing as many but financially, I can't afford to go as far as I used to so that may have something to do with it also. This last trip was the first one in quite a while for me chasing rabbits...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The area I like to go has been way down on rabbit's this year....last year was probably the best I had seen for a quite a few years...
Of course, this year, we've seen a lot more hunter's. Seems like everybody either has a rattle gun or 100 round clips....or both.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh no....don't do that....I was think'in of getting me another one....  

How about one with a 3-shot burst.... I would like that !!! *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats why you get an AR-15


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This year down south during elk season while driving from the hotel to/from hunting areas I must have, over a three week period, ran over 200 jacks on the highway. My best was hitting three in under one second with the 35" tires. 8) 

I haven't noticed a 'decline' out west while spending days on end out there this fall.


----------

